# Posting Mail from UK to Dubai



## touristgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,

My boyfriend has just moved to Dubai for his work and I wanted to post him his favourite magazine (Empire) when it comes out in the UK each month.

He is staying in a hotel, will I be able to post the magazine to his hotel? So that he can pick it up from reception? 

I have read about PO boxes on some other threads and am a little bit confused!

Any help you can give is much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Most people use their work PO Box number. If this option is not available he will have to rent a private box from the post office once he has his residence visa and collect his mail from there. How long is he staying at the hotel? if he wants to receive post there he will have to ask them for their PO Box address. He may find his magazine has been opened by the time he gets it and lots of black marker pen all over it. Even Heat magazine gets the 'rude' bits marked out!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

There is a huge ammount of overseas magazine publications available in Dubai, some are imported and some are printed locally. I believe Empire magazine is available here (my daughter bought it last month when Harry Potter was on the cover !) It was expensive around 9 GBP from memory (50DHS) but probably still cheaper than getting it send out my mail.

Tell him to check out, Borders or spinneys for magazine collections.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It's available to read online as well. xx


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Kinokuniya (Dubai Mall) and Park N Shop (Jumeriah) definately have Empire, I pretty sure it's in Magrudy's as well as the afore mentioned Borders and Spinneys.

If he's a film fan, he's in for a bit of a shock in Dubai.


----------

